# Has Anyone Gotten The Grooming Book Yet?



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I ordered the book from Canada and can't wait to get it to try and do the boys' grooming better. Has anyone gotten theirs yet?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I haven't gotten mine yet, but I got a email saying they had been shipped. I can't wait to get it as I do all the grooming myself and often wonder if I am doing it right.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks like I'll be doing all the grooming for my guys for quite awhile too. I can't wait to get the book so I might actually know what I'm doing. I'm starting to feel as if I'm fighting a losing battle. With Milo matted beyond belief and Bailey just starting to develop a few matts, I'm fighting an uphill battle.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Geri--You can always send Milo to me I promise to comb and love on him daily! :kiss: Please?:kiss:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I got an email that they have been shipped also, that was on the 11th. Coming from Canada I expect it may take some time to receive. I too am looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Leeann said:


> I got an email that they have been shipped also, that was on the 11th. Coming from Canada I expect it may take some time to receive. I too am looking forward to getting mine.


Ditto!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I just got mine on Friday, so you should have them in your mail boxes any day now. It will be worth the wait! IMHO.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I can't even imagine doing Gryff myself. I have a hard enough time just brushing him. He tries to eat my hand when I brush him and if I'm really working on him, he will bare his teeth at me. His groomer says that he is perfectly fine with her. Brat.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

The last couple of times, I tried to use the link and it didn't allow me to enter the site. Would someone please post info for ordering it? Thanks!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

ivyagogo said:


> I can't even imagine doing Gryff myself. I have a hard enough time just brushing him. He tries to eat my hand when I brush him and if I'm really working on him, he will bare his teeth at me. His groomer says that he is perfectly fine with her. Brat.


i think it would be easier with a grooming table. i hope to get one in the future as i have a heck of a time combing/brushing mugsy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have to agree with you Joe. I've been thinking about the grooming table too. I do fine with both boys after a bath except when it comes to their undersides and their legs since they lie down and I can't reach it. As soon as I have some discretionary income again.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Poornima said:


> The last couple of times, I tried to use the link and it didn't allow me to enter the site. Would someone please post info for ordering it? Thanks!


Hi Poornima,
Try here http://www.havanesefanciers.com/nosetotailbook/?q=purchasethebook
I think the old link was to pre-order the book a couple of months ago maybe?

I hope that works for you. I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

mugsy said:


> i think it would be easier with a grooming table. i hope to get one in the future as i have a heck of a time combing/brushing mugsy.


The grooming table is a must. I can't tell you enough how much enjoyable and pain-free it is to have the right equipment. I have this table and I love it.

http://grooming.petedge.com/Master-...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=192


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Diana said:


> Hi Poornima,
> Try here http://www.havanesefanciers.com/nosetotailbook/?q=purchasethebook
> I think the old link was to pre-order the book a couple of months ago maybe?
> 
> I hope that works for you. I can't wait to get mine!


I have already PMed you but just wanted to say thanks for your help.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Guess what the mailman just delivered to my house??? :biggrin1: Just quickly looking through it, my thoughts are: WOW! What a wonderful resource for _anyone_ who owns a Hav. I would totally recommend buying it whether you do all of your own grooming or not.

Some of the things I see that all Hav owners would need to know include: Detangling and dematting; surviving coat change; choosing a shampoo, conditioner, detangler; topknot tips; eye care, tear staining; fleas, ticks, burrs; and many other very useful things anyone who owns a Neezer should know.

I couldn't be happier with it!

BTW~ There's also very cute full-color Hav pix in the back, including a few of our very own Forum babies!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Leslie, I cant wait to go get my mail now, I hope it comes today.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Poornima said:


> The grooming table is a must. I can't tell you enough how much enjoyable and pain-free it is to have the right equipment. I have this table and I love it.
> 
> http://grooming.petedge.com/Master-...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=192


I agree 100%!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK either my mail man is very late or I got no mail today :suspicious:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Mail man came all I got was my telephone bill, Leslie want to trade???
I have faith it will be here this week though.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok so I am a little late. I just ordered my copy of the book. So I guess I will have awhile before I get to read it. It gives something to look forward to in the mail. I am really excited to let my breeder see it as well!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have no idea how soon to expect it but I can't wait. It's nice to anticipate the mail for a change. 

Poornima, I bookmarked the page and will get the table when I can. Thanks.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I have a grooming table that I love for blow drying and cutting. But I have found that they are more relaxed for the weekly brushing if I put them on my bed.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Paige said:


> I have a grooming table that I love for blow drying and cutting. But I have found that they are more relaxed for the weekly brushing if I put them on my bed.


I agree with you about brushing them in bed. It's become a ritual and a calm, loving time and relaxing (for the most part). Milo's grooming must feel a little like a torture chamber except for the fact that I do as much as I think he can tolerate at one sitting and as gingerly as I can before letting him just walk off and find a comfy spot on the bed.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes brushing on the bed is good but after a bath and blow drying the grooming table is great


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

pjewel said:


> I agree with you about brushing them in bed. It's become a ritual and a calm, loving time and relaxing (for the most part). Milo's grooming must feel a little like a torture chamber except for the fact that I do as much as I think he can tolerate at one sitting and as gingerly as I can before letting him just walk off and find a comfy spot on the bed.


Geri, how old is Milo now? Reece will be three in Nov. and he is finally doing so much better about matting. He has a silky coat. I think I remember reading in a hav book that they have their adult coat at 4 years of age. Right now I can brush them every four days without any problems, but Simon hasn't started blowing coat yet. Soon I will have to start all over again.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo is 20 months old and heavily into his second coat blowing stage. If I weren't so stubborn and determined to keep him in long coat we both would probably have it easier. I can't even bathe him as often as Bailey (who gets his bath tonight). Milo's always so matted that I have to get them out before bathing. I can't wait till we're past this.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I put a soft comfy pillow on the grooming table (it has adjustable height) and sit in the sofa to brush them. I have a bad neck and back due to 2 accidents and the table makes it more comfortable.... espeically when one has to use a CC staggared buttercomb which weighs a ton or two! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Yes brushing on the bed is good but after a bath and blow drying the grooming table is great


Another vote from us for regular brushing on the bed! And bath and blowdrying on the grooming table


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Mail man came all I got was my telephone bill, Leslie want to trade???
> I have faith it will be here this week though.


Thanks for the offer, Leeann. But, me thinks not! :biggrin1:


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm glad this was posted. I have been wondering why the book had not arrived since it was mailed a week ago Sat. Does anyone know how long it will take to get here from Canada since it appears they were sent regular mail? I can't wait to get the book. It sounds like just what I need to help me. I have always groomed Annabelle. She will be three in Jan. and has developed a beautiful coat which it much easier to care for as she has aged. I'm sure there is much to learn from these experienced people who put this book together. I'll keep watching my mailbox and let you know when it arrives. Ruthann


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i do alot of internet shopping for camera gear and it usually takes about 2 weeks to send or receive most parcels.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I need a powerful blowdryer*

I think the piece I am missing because I have a lot of other good stuff is a forceful but not hot blow dryer...

Any ideas? Thick havanese coat more cottony than most.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I got my book today!:whoo:
I haven't had time to read it yet, I just flipped thru it and it looks great~
Hope you all get yours soon!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

*It arrived today . . . yay!*

I haven't had a chance to sit down and look at it yet, but just from flipping through a few pages I think I'm going to love this book. I may yet learn to keep my boys the way they deserve to look. I'll post again when I've had time to go over it.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

This book sounds like a winner! I need to order one ASAP.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I got mine today! The envelope was badly torn but the book was OK.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

mintchip said:


> I got mine today! The envelope was badly torn but the book was OK.


That's so funny. My envelope was torn also.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Geri...you seem to be doing great with grooming. Your avatar and signature pics are GREAT. I think it's time I put in my order for this book.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks Geri, Paige, Diana, and everyone else that mentioned this book and how to get it. I ordered it right away, and can't wait to get it! You reviews are making be even more excited and hopeful!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i ordered a copy today.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Geri...you seem to be doing great with grooming. Your avatar and signature pics are GREAT. I think it's time I put in my order for this book.


Like any first child, Milo paid the price for my learning. I must admit I'm finding it easier with Bailey, but then again Bailey is such a sweet, mellow boy and he tolerates me combing and brushing him whenever I get a chance. He seems to enjoy the grooming, loves his baths -- and he *loves* to pose for pictures, much unlike his big brother Milo who runs when he hears the water in the tub running or the camera being poised to shoot.

I finally gave up and cut (just a little bit of) Bailey's hair between his eyes. He seemed miserable and I couldn't stand not seeing his eyes. I fall more and more in love with him every day as I look into the limpid pool that reflects his very special soul. However, I have a lot to learn about top knots as you can see in this picture. The fringe my version creates kinda reminds me of the three stooges.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mugsy said:


> i think it would be easier with a grooming table. i hope to get one in the future as i have a heck of a time combing/brushing mugsy.


I have a grooming table and rarely use it. I sit on the couch and comb but I do use the grooming table to teach a dog how to get used to a judge going over the dog and to teach the dog to stack there.
I haven't gotten my book yet but I think this far south in Texas has mail delivered by pony express so that's pretty much the norm <G>


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> BTW~ There's also very cute full-color Hav pix in the back, including a few of our very own Forum babies!


You tease!!!!!!! LOL Ok, give it up, who is there?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Awwww Geri, Milo is a doll


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> I have a grooming table and rarely use it. I sit on the couch and comb but I do use the grooming table to teach a dog how to get used to a judge going over the dog and to teach the dog to stack there.
> I haven't gotten my book yet but I think this far south in Texas has mail delivered by pony express so that's pretty much the norm <G>


I bought the same adjustable table from petedge that someone already posted about. It was expensive for me, but I use it every day when I brush Tucker. It was well worth it. He doesn't like to be brushed, just tolerates it, so I don't want to have him associate that with the couch. I lay him on the table, set at the lowest height, with a folding chair for me to sit on. It has been a big help for my arms and back.

Sheri


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sheri said:


> I bought the same adjustable table from petedge that someone already posted about. It was expensive for me, but I use it every day when I brush Tucker. It was well worth it. He doesn't like to be brushed, just tolerates it, so I don't want to have him associate that with the couch. I lay him on the table, set at the lowest height, with a folding chair for me to sit on. It has been a big help for my arms and back.
> 
> Sheri


 I haven't had a problem with the dogs associating the couch (or floor when I comb there) to anything bad. They get loves in all places so it's worked out ok for me. I guess it's whatever works best for your back and dog


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jan,
Hmmm, I'll remember that, and maybe try brushing on the couch and see if how that works, too. 

Sheri


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

just got mine yesterday........tried the brushing as described....Doc hasn't read the book yet, so he was disagreeing with the technique. Hmmmm, he never has cooperated with the "lay down on your side while mommy line brushes you" idea! He rather likes the "climb onto mommy's shoulder so she can't see what she's doing" technique. LOL!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Judy A said:


> just got mine yesterday........tried the brushing as described....Doc hasn't read the book yet, so he was disagreeing with the technique. Hmmmm, he never has cooperated with the "lay down on your side while mommy line brushes you" idea! He rather likes the "climb onto mommy's shoulder so she can't see what she's doing" technique. LOL!


Hahaha! Both my boys follow the same script.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Geri, I totally love your avatar and new sig pics. Your boys are gorgeous !! Bailey is just adorable in those pics, with the new 'hairpiece'! ound: I'm happy to see he still has the browns/rust in his coat.

I was wondering if the book is useful for someone like me, who keeps one Hav (Ricky) in short coat. ?? 

I use a grooming table and just love it. It's set up in the family room, so I can comb the dogs while we're watching t.v. and it's not in the way. Clean up is easier and my supplies are in bins under the table. I have back, shoulder and neck pain galore, but it rarely takes more than 10 mins. to groom the dogs so that's great. Washing, combing and drying them is another story. :suspicious:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

When I can do it I definitely want to get the grooming table. I simply cannot get to their undersides the way I'm doing it now and the bottom of their legs suffer as well. Interestingly though, I find when I bathe Bailey (usually on Mondays) I can bathe, comb and brush dry and trim a little in less than an hour and a half (much quicker than Milo). Bailey's undercoat is not as thick as Milo's so it's a little easier, and of course he's not really blowing coat yet (fingers crossed).


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> You tease!!!!!!! LOL Ok, give it up, who is there?


I'm pretty sure I recognize Debbie's Samson and Delilah in one and just Samson in another. There may be others, but I'm not positive, without Amanda. She is the one who recognizes and remembers dogs faces, I'm better w/the people names and faces. We do make for a great team! ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

For those of you who can't get to their undersides... can you put them on their back? That's how I do Kubrick. I put him on the side and work my way from the back to the front then the other side. Then I roll him on his back and do his chest, underbelly and legs. I do this twice, once with a brush and once with a comb and then I do his face last while he's laying down. Of course I really trained him to let me do this, but I do think it's possible to train your dogs if you are gentle (lots of treats) but firm.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I agree, Carolina, that the best way to get the underbelly is to get them to roll onto their backs. I wasn't successful getting them to do this on a grooming table. I do my grooming (except for after bathing) on the bed - it is more comfy and they don't mind at all being on their backs. They often zone out and doze off.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> I'm pretty sure I recognize Debbie's Samson and Delilah in one and just Samson in another. There may be others, but I'm not positive, without Amanda. She is the one who recognizes and remembers dogs faces, I'm better w/the people names and faces. We do make for a great team! ound:


Yes you do........and she moved across the country from you!! :suspicious::hurt:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, oh yes, I do it on the couch! I don't think Kubrick would like being on his back on a grooming table. :suspicious:

I do the after-bath grooming on the table, though, like you.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Jane, oh yes, I do it on the couch! I don't think Kubrick would like being on his back on a grooming table. :suspicious:
> 
> I do the after-bath grooming on the table, though, like you.


Oliver and Comet don't like to be on their backs on the table


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Since Tori's so little, I sit in a chair and lay her on my lap (her head at my knees, her back feet touching my stomach) to do her underside. She's funny, if I do it in a certain chair and the TV is on, she'll kick back and watch it while I comb/brush.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I too do the underbelly by rolling Benji and Lizzie on their back, on a pillow.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I think it is more comfy for them to roll over on a "puffy" surface. I even tried a folded towel on the table, but it wasn't as soft as a bed  My boys are spoiled! I was also thinking they felt nervous being up high on the table already - and then to be rolled on their backs was more nerve racking. On the bed, they are right next to me, and they lie between my outstretched legs when they are on their backs - very secure (and it prevents them from rolling over too much!)


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Am I the only one who has not received "Head and Tails" ? I am so looking forward to its' arriving. Maybe tommorrow. Ruthann


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

OH Bailey looks so darn cute with his little trim, it looks like a little toupee. Makes me kinda want to squeeze him!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

moxie said:


> OH Bailey looks so darn cute with his little trim, it looks like a little toupee. Makes me kinda want to squeeze him!!


I know, isn't it hysterical. I have to get better at the top knots.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

mugsy likes to sleep on his back but refuses to stay that way when i try to put him on his back.
i think a table would be good at keeping him standing so i could get at his legs and under belly easier. anywhere else and he lies down and curls up.

kaylie does not seem to mat at all, with her it's 5 minutes and a comb. her hair is very different from mugsy's. he has thick kinky sort of hair.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Still no book, so I have e-mailed that my copy has not been received. It has been two weeks since they mailed the book and so many of you have mentioned yours arrived in torn envelopes. Maybe mine was undeliverable. I have been looking forward to this book for so long and am sad it has not come. Ruthann


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

ruthann said:


> Am I the only one who has not received "Head and Tails" ? I am so looking forward to its' arriving. Maybe tommorrow. Ruthann


Ruthann,
I also have not recieved my books yet and I got the email over 2 weeks ago that they were sent out. So you are not alone.

I am thinking it can take at least that long from Canada, so I am hoping next week is my lucky week!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I just went online and ordered one for myself after hearing all the good things about it. I may never do any clipping but I'm sure it will have plenty of helpful tips I can use. BTW, Abby will NOT lay on her back - she wiggles and squirms the entire time I comb and brush her. Needless to say, we could use some obedience training here!

Kathie


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

I've tried the line brushing but Sophie just can't seem to stay still, especially if I'm trying to work out a mat. She does better standing up...but it has to be on a small surface higher up so she won't run off or jump down. Now, if I could just have one or two more hands so I could try blow drying and combing at the same time...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I just got mine yesterday Wahoooo, so it does look like some are taking a bit longer than others. Hopefully you girls will get yours this week also.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

hi what is the website to order it?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Will someone send me a link to this book? Please.........


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I found the link and ordered the book. It sounds like a great book to have as an owner of a Havanese. In the mean time, I will be doing lots of reading from the forums on grooming.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok..I'm just now catching on..Maureen mentioned this book in the thread "Washing Heads and Faces"...I guess I should have read this thread first.

NOW I am going to order this book!!! Gee, with everyone ordering this book, we should get a group discount!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Just be patient...it took over THREE WEEKS before my book was delivered! But it's well worth the wait...REALLY interesting reading!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I went on line today and asked about the TPT on the book and also about the 
situation with some of the battered packages. This is what Suzanne replied:

Hi Diane,

we have changed the way we are shipping. the first order that went out, because it was so large, unfortunately what happened, is that the envelopes got tossed in with surface mail at the post office. That is why they took so long (in some cases 3 weeks)and also why they got battered about more. Some people had the packaging damaged but the books were Ok inside. Now we are making sure that they all have air mail stickers on them and are using a bubble envelope. Now, they seem to be taking 7-10 days to get to Canada and US destinations.

With all the Xmas parcels right now, I don't know if that would delay things or not.
We ship out orders within 1-3 days of getting them.

Suzanne


----------

